
7 habits of highly ineffective developers - brakmic
https://www.sitepen.com/blog/2017/04/18/7-habits-of-highly-ineffective-developers/
======
jasonmaydie
Because management says…

Disagree with this one. Most programmers are paid to be executioners not
activists. If after voicing a disagreement, management insists, then you're
duty bound to execute. Yes it's being done that way because management says..

~~~
chrisco255
I think he means people who automatically tow the line and never question
status quo.

